# E/M  Global Package Question



## nolie17 (Sep 18, 2017)

A Provider performed an Outpatient surgery, complications happened and he had to admit the patient to the inpatient hospital. He sees the patient the next day at the hospital.
Can he bill for the hospital visit or is part of the surgery global package?.

Can you please help me with this question.

thank you!

Laura


----------



## Lyta2000 (Sep 24, 2017)

If there is a global package for the procedure it is covered under the global. No additional E/M services can be billed. At least not to medicare


----------



## mahendra_jog25@yahoo.co.in (Sep 24, 2017)

*E/M Global Package Question*

POS changes irrespective of global package, So initial hospital visit can be billed 

Regards,
Mahendra A Jogdankar, CPC, CEMC


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 24, 2017)

mahendra_jog25@yahoo.co.in said:


> POS changes irrespective of global package, So initial hospital visit can be billed
> 
> Regards,
> Mahendra A Jogdankar, CPC, CEMC



Do you have additional background information on this? My understanding has always been, only the services that require return to the OR would be billable. E&M is bundled.


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's a great reference from CMS that explains what is part of the surgical package. https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...oducts/downloads/GloballSurgery-ICN907166.pdf


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's a great reference from CMS that explains what is part of the surgical package. https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...oducts/downloads/GloballSurgery-ICN907166.pdf


----------

